
A Woman Was Killed by a Superbug Resistant to All 26 American Antibiotics - dsego
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2017/01/a-superbug-resistant-to-26-antibiotics-killed-a-woman-itll-happen-again/513050/?single_page=true
======
skue
Dup of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13391886](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13391886)
which has comments.

Mods can you merge?

